# Make Firefox open web pages faster.



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Had this passed on to me and it works :up:

I'm using Firefox 2.0

Firefox open web pages quicker. *DO NOT USE ON DIAL UP*.

Type *about:config* into the Firefox address bar.
This displays Firefox configuration file.
Scroll till you find *network.http.pipelining.maxrequests*
Double click it and *set value to 8*
Also check that adjacent entry *network.http.pipelining* is set to *TRUE.*
If not, double click and change it.
*Restart Firefox*.

Make a note of your original settings though, just in case


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, it sure sped up my firefox!


----------

